# Lamp ANSI codes?



## LightTech (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,


I'm curious about what the three letter code on lamps represents. 


I noticed the Par 64 lamp is WFL. Isn't that the abbreviation for Wide Focus Lens?


----------



## BillESC (Jul 12, 2011)

The ANSI codes for Par64's are FFN - FFP - FFS - FFR


----------



## tyler.martin (Jul 12, 2011)

The ANSI codes for lamps are different from the codes for Par Lamps.

The Par code only specifies the focus of the lamp, not any characteristics other than that. There are quite a few par codes
XWFL: Extra Wide Flood
WFL : Wide Flood Lens
MFL: Medium
NSP: Narrow Spot
VNSP: Very Narrow Spot

ANSI codes characterize the lamp itself, and the letters generally do not stand for anything.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 12, 2011)

on another note, What you see on the Par Lamps can also designate beam spread.
VWFL- Very Wide Flood Lens
WFL - Wide Flood Lens
MSL - Medium Spot Lens
NSL - Narrow Spot Lens
VNSL - Very Narrow Spot Lens


----------



## Les (Jul 12, 2011)

As stated, 'WFL' isn't the ANSI code. It is the beam spread. You could easily have a WFL FFP, MFL FFS, etc. And generally, there is no rhyme or reason to the ANSI code. It really is pretty random.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 13, 2011)

LightTech said:


> ...Isn't that the abbreviation for Wide Focus Lens?


WFL=*W*ide *FL*ood


DuckJordan said:


> VWFL- Very Wide Flood Lens
> ...
> MSL - Medium Spot Lens
> NSL - Narrow Spot Lens
> VNSL - Very Narrow Spot Lens


The above are non-standard terms that I have never seen before. FL=flood, and SP=spot.


Les said:


> ...And generally, there is no rhyme or reason to the ANSI code. It really is pretty random.


Somewhat, but not entirely.
FC*L*=500W, FC*M*=1000W
EGE=500, EGG=750, EGJ=1000
BTL=500, BTN= 750, BTR=1000
EHD=500, EHG=750, FEL=1000
In the above, the third letter indicates wattage/CT/life.

FFS, FFR, FFP, FFN
All 1000W, and the third character indicates beam spread.


----------



## JD (Jul 13, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> The above are non-standard terms that I have never seen before. FL=flood, and SP=spot.
> 
> Somewhat, but not entirely.
> FC*L*=500W, FC*M*=1000W
> ...


 

So, a BTL is a 500 watt lamp and a BLT is a sandwich you can eat. Makes about as much sense as the rest of the codes ! 

I have long looked for rhyme or reason, and although there may be some reverse rhyme on lamps introduced at the same time (FFS, FFR, etc.), there is sure a lack of reason! 

Maybe someday, one who helped make these decisions will come forward and we will all say "Oh, that makes sense!", but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 13, 2011)

I am sorry for not putting the correct lens codes up, I was going off the top of my head.


----------



## Les (Jul 13, 2011)

Is HPL (High Performance Lamp) technically an ANSI code? Because that's the only one that really makes sense to me!

And yes, WFL = *W*ide *FL*ood, as NSP = *N*arrow *SP*ot


----------



## ship (Jul 20, 2011)

Les said:


> Is HPL (High Performance Lamp) technically an ANSI code? Because that's the only one that really makes sense to me!
> 
> And yes, WFL = *W*ide *FL*ood, as NSP = *N*arrow *SP*ot


 
Nope HPL is not ANSI code (think GE experimental HX-600 type lamp in "experimental" for the H-code), and I do understand the ANSI system. mostly... as with most of the LIF code in bad attempt to ANSI, balllast and even Japan code system for the most part even if JC in general don't make sense. 

About the HPL... think about how many wattages, lamp lifes and voltages are covered under that title. ANSI code defines a specific lamp and I believe there is no ANSI lamps that have a starting prefix of H. They skipped that one. HPR lamp as other experimental lamp was more near an ANSI code than any HPL lamp can be.

The ANSI code makes real sense, if within reason at least (some output differences) in not truly exact, still means that any brand of CYX lamp will fall within similar specifications and work at that wattage and voltage for that light in also fitting within it. Other codes for standard mean a lot less individuality for it working with the light amongst especially wattage differences. One brand to another, there might be minor differences in specified output that changes year to year - but it will work as per any other say CYX lamp working.

HX-600 eventually became a FLK lamp in getting an ANSI code once that early but mostly obsolete lamp became a standard others would agree to make similar. If using a FLK, one should be using a GLC lamp.

Good system with room for growth for instance the the BTH as a new lamp but in an older letter code.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey ship, can I get some ETC lamps for my Lekos?


----------



## ship (Jul 20, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Hey ship, can I get some ETC lamps for my Lekos?


 
That's how I started educating people on lamps at work. Want a ETC lamp, I gave them one.


----------



## mahesh2000 (Apr 2, 2013)

in more detail,
FFR: VNSP (very narrow spot)
FFP: NSP (narrow spot)
FFR: MFL (medium flood)
FFS: WFL (wide flood)

hope this helps. i got this info by looking at 
Ansi Codes beginning in F. couldn't really get a straight answer anywhere else. even the ANSI website.


----------



## DELO72 (Apr 3, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> WFL=*W*ide *FL*ood
> 
> 
> The above are non-standard terms that I have never seen before. FL=flood, and SP=spot.
> ...




Actually- WFL, MFL, NSP, and VNSP are mostly specific to the Entertainment Industry AND north America. The General Lighting Industry (Architectural PARs) and Europe don't have as many versions, and they typically only use SP (SPOT), FL (FLOOD), and maybe one other. This is why Derek might be less familiar with them. 

Also- It's not that the third letter specifically indicates anything. When you apply for an ANSI Code, you can either get assigned a random code for the lamp (assigned by the ANSI committee), or you can request one, and providing it is available and none of the members raise an objection, it will likely be granted to you. This was the case with the BTH lamp we made. I specifically asked for BTH as it was similar in use and design to the BTL/BTN/BTR/BTP family of lamps for fresnels. If I hadn't made a request for that particular ANSI code, it could have come back as the FWX for all I know. Typically I think we (lamp OEMs) have tried to keep certain types of lamps (single end vs. double end, medium bi-pin vs. med pre-focus) within some sort of groupings alphabetically to make it SOMEWHAT easier to define. But there is no meaning to the three letters AT ALL. 

ANSI is just a way of setting a "standard" to which everyone choosing to make that same lamp must make it to the same performance and design specification. There is a range/tolerance though- which is why you will sometimes see multiple versions of the same ANSI coded lamp-- for instance, a 230V and 240V version of the GCT or GCV lamps. Since the spec. is 230V +/- 10%, the 10V falls within the requirements to call that lamp by the same ANSI. 

HPL as pointed out already is not an ANSI, but just an abbreviation for High Performance Lamp. But being that it's three letters it is very confusing. Especially when you consider that only Tungsten Lamps have ANSI codes (not HID!! So MSR/HMI/CSR/etc. are NOT ANSI codes!). Years ago the Lighting Industry Federation (an organization out of Europe) had their own version of standardization, which created LIF codes for many types used over there. LIF You might recognize LIF codes as some of these- CP85, CP71, M40, T29 etc. The nice thing about LIF codes is that the letter in front was supposed to help qualify what application the lamps were used in- CP for "Colour Photography" and T for "Theatre Spotlights". However over time lamps get used in a variety of applications far beyond what they were originally designed for, so the initial letters have little to no value anymore.

The problem with both the ANSI and the LIF organizations is that neither organization has updated their list (printed list) in over 10-12 years. The "current" published ANSI "Special Report" is 24f- the 7th Edition, and it was published in 2002. I wish they would update it... *sigh*


----------

